# Alaska in 1 week!!



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

My buddy and I are heading bear hunting next week. I am looking for any suggestions on what items we should bring. Its a base camp hunt only accessible by boat. I am wondering what type of stuff we should bring that we will either forget or not know about. For example - comfortable sports shoes for around camp or the MSR soap that will wash anything even clothes. Any comfort item,safety item, or just anything that we may overlook. Thanks for any input. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eye fishing (Jan 9, 2012)

Extra socks extra rain gear extra gloves the one item I took that was awesome was a sitka hat that had a fuzzy liner and flaps that folded down over the ears thinking it was around 65 but worth every penny. Case of bottled water made MREs very convenient. highly recommend the jet boils after using them for a week. instant coffee/ cocoa. water proof bags are priceless for keeping extra clothing in and dry. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

460 xvr S&W or 500 Magnum S&W = your comfort item.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Minimally-a bug headnet. Lots o' DEET.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I've got a 454 for comfort. Has anyone used the thermo cell bug repellent? Are they better or worse than spray? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

omalson said:


> I've got a 454 for comfort. Has anyone used the thermo cell bug repellent? Are they better or worse than spray?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thermocell is great and I would be taking that for sure. Also, I would use a vacuum sealer for my clothes to reduce their bulk and keep them dry. Fire starter sticks and water purification system are a couple of things that come to mind for a drop camp. First aid kit, needle and thread, A 1/2 dozen 16P nails, dental floss, Listerine (good for antiseptic), folding saw.
So many things... So little room


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Thermacell is mandatory and I would have at least 2 or 3 of them and get enough refills because you're going to be running it non stop

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

In my experience, the Thermcell helps when the mosquitos weren't too thick. However, based on a trip a couple of years back to Sylvania in June, it was largely ineffective up there. I don't know whether it was the numbers of skeeters being there at the height of their season, or maybe those yooper bugs developed a taste for it, but it really didn't work there. 

Permethin treated clothing worked well, but you still need to DEET up or cover exposed skin.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The only person that really can answer is your outfitter.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Warm clothes. Some areas aren't even to the normal breakup period yet. It snowed here this morning and we are just north of anchorage. Some of the higher mountain passes still had 6 feet of snow on the ground. Bugs just came out 3 days ago or so. They are huge, but not super numerous yet. According to most locals this is one of the latest winters ever. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

The biggest thing you are forgeting is me! I still can't believe your going and didn't invite me. What kind of friend are you?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Deets great and so is thermacells but you'll need ear plugs for that damn buzzing sound. If this is your first trip during spring youll know what i mean when you get there.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

No outfitter so there is no list. I have the necessities gun clothes sleeping gear just looking for the items you buy and when you get home you say I will never go without ______!! Sounds like bug dope / thermo cell is a must. Last trip I took a rivers west blanket that I used as a sleeping pad on damp ground to rest or glass I will be taking one this time also.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I would not go without my.....

http://www.bugjacket.com/


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Im just getting old but a nice folding chair is a must even if it doesnt have a back

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like I will be able to get one in Fairbanks. Thanks. 2 stores carry them in Fairbanks I will check them out. I kinda like the idea of no sprays for scent control

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I was thinking about buying a zero gravity chairs to leave at camp

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

What waterways are you doing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Nenana and teklinika. My sister has property on the teklinika. We have been watching the nenana ice classic everyday hoping it breaks. My brother in law is supposed to go as soon as the ice is out to set some baits up

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

A few years ago i was just south of fbnks. Glenn allen.During fathers day. It was in the 90s. the skeeters can be horrendus. We went through a lot of deet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

